# A powerful camera within 16k



## siddharthx64 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello guys,

Admins, I know there is a similar thread out there, but the guy who posted it has priorities dissimilar to mine. Hence this post:

I am looking to Buy a digital camera, from only one of these 3:
Nikon, Canon, Sony

The max price I can afford is 15999/-

My priorities are: 
Zoom (More, the better)
Image Quality (The best possible in this range)
Fast (Not blazing fast, just fast enough to be candid)
SDHC
Ability to take control of the camera shoot options
Decent Video Rec (Good, but not really a top priority)

I do not care about 
Extra features (panorama mode, 3d mode, GPS etc etc can go to hell)
Size (I am willing to carry a cam the size of a camcorder, is need be)
Type of battery


So Which one must I go for?
Please help!


----------



## nac (Jul 16, 2012)

Nikon P300 (less zoom)
Sony HX9V
If you're buying from online sellers, and if there is any coupon, you can get Canon SX240 for 16200/- (ICICI Net banking 10% coupon)

If not,
My pick would be Panasonic TZ25


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 16, 2012)

Buy the Canon SX240, and you will get the best picture quality along with manual controls.


----------



## siddharthx64 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you, Nac and Aniket, for your replies.

Nikon P300 is very nice actually, but Zoom is very important for me. So no go for that one.

HX9V has been permanently Discontinued, according to FlipKart and Amazon. Does anyone know why? I'm afraid to buy it. They even discontinued secondary sales and returns of that camera

And guys, Can you tell me the street price of Canon SX240?
In flipkart, its way beyond my budget, at 19395!

Also, What do you guys say about the Nikon Coolpix L810? Any suggestions ?

Also, I'm only looking for a camera from Sony, Canon or Nikon. Thanks again


----------



## nac (Jul 17, 2012)

A big NO to L810. You can check Panasonic FZ47, little out of your budget but much better than L810. Fuji S2980 is better than L810 and comes under your budget. And you won't have control over settings with L810 but with other two cameras which mentioned above.

As I said from ebay, you can get it around 16.2k (SX240). Mostly street price will be less than Flipkart's. I guess you can get it under 19k.

Yeah, those who have stock of HX9V seems to be old stock. Selling at/higher than MRP. Check HX10V...

And finally you can go for low end model SX150.

*SX240*
HX10V
*TZ25*
*FZ47*
*SX150*
S2980


----------



## aadi007 (Jul 17, 2012)

HX10V is not recommended as the picture quality is inferior to HX9V...almost all the reviews have confirmed the same.

I would recommend the HX9V if it is available.
Or, Canon SX240 if you can stretch.

Nac, 
What is your opinion on FZ47? I am getting a good deal on the same at 17000/-.
How does it compare with the new-generation superzooms like HX100V, FZ150 etc in terms of picture quality, responsiveness, autofocus speed, handling etc?
I am ready to compromise on some add-on features if the fundamentals are strong.

Siddharth, 
If you are fine with a bigger one, FZ47 might be worth looking at.


----------



## nac (Jul 17, 2012)

Aadi, You can get it around 15.5k with ebay coupon. 

Based on expert reviews, FZ47 is better or as good as FZ35/40/100. But FZ150 is much better than FZ47. 

Check sample photos online and decide.

Note: That ICICI 10% off is subject maximum of Rs.1000/-. I totally missed that point when calculating price discounts in my previous posts....

So SX240 will cost 17k.


----------



## siddharthx64 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nac, aadi, thank you for the response.

I do not know much about Camera Brands, other than Canon, Sony and Nikon. So I really haven't a clue what to go for. 
Is The panasonic Lumix DMC- FZ47 really better than the L810?
Could you please tell me how it beats L810? 
Yes, All I want is a Cam within my budget that is FAST and has good Zoom, and gives the best quality. 
Yes, Aadi, Size doesn't matter. 

I won't buy it online, as I see that street prices are lesser, and Its better this way (Try n Buy)

Also, I have a few questions for you
1. Most of the cameras here are CCD based.whats the difference between CCD and CMOS?
2. Is 12 MP a good option? I heard 14 or 12 is better than 16 or 18... Why is that so?
3. When you say Manual Control, What are the features I can control here?
Thank you so much for bearing with me. Cam-noob that I am, I need all the info you can provide.

I liked the FZ47 a lot. I will check its reviews and go with it if possible.


----------



## nac (Jul 17, 2012)

In most of the things FZ47 is much better than L810.
Better aperture, shutter speed, shoots full HD, have manual controls, better battery life, shoots faster, has EVF, better focus and most important optical stabilization vs sensor shift.

It's a good choice you have made to buy from local dealers. 

1. Just the technology... Both have their + and -
2. Don't mind MP. We are getting more than enough.
3. Aperture, ISO, Shutter speed, focus....


----------

